# Skinfold Testing



## w8lifter (Jan 3, 2003)

If you've never had a skinfold done under DP / w8 then you should read this first. Minimum 7 site...9 site is optional. Most gyms only offer a 3 or 4 site test...so make sure you know the extra sites (the trainers might not) and make sure you ask for the extra sites to be read. They don't need to figure out your BF% ...we just want the readings. 

If you don't have a competent trainer and/or gym you can go to, go to a university or college.

Info Here and Here


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 3, 2003)

and Thanks! 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 9, 2003)

Also....I think it's both interesting and I like how people are posting and we are "looking" at MM's ONLY so far!

I/we don't care if we ever see a "BF%" (although at the end, a before and after may be useful)..but rather NOW can see the CHANGES, site by site as they are going to occur 

DP


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 30, 2003)

Leah, the second link is not working, do you have the site handy?


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 30, 2003)

Sorry TP...they must have taken that site down


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 30, 2003)

Okay, thanks.  I just thought it was a problem with the link.


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 30, 2003)

The first one will give you the same results though


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 30, 2003)

Yeah, I dowloaded the excel sheet.  Thanks!


----------



## oceangurl01 (Jan 30, 2003)

why some people's bf% is high and they look good! and others bf% is lower and they dont look as good as the others


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 30, 2003)

Because everyone is different and everyone carries their fat in a different way.


----------



## oceangurl01 (Jan 30, 2003)

so if someone gets measured and have a 28% and looks like she have a lower bf % is better than someone who has a 20% bf and looks like she has a higher bf%??


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 30, 2003)

What??????????


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Because everyone is different and everyone carries their fat in a different way.



That, plus people lie!


----------



## oceangurl01 (Jan 31, 2003)

no ! my friend has a nice body and she is my height and her body fat % is higher than mine


----------



## Monolith (Feb 5, 2003)

Can you reliably check your own BF%?


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Monolith *_
> Can you reliably check your own BF%?




Not really...you certainly can't do a full 7 or 9 site test


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Not really...you certainly can't do a full 7 or 9 site test



I can.  

(Okay so I just did the 3 site.)


----------

